# Portenzo K3 cover



## ken.w (Jul 30, 2010)

This looks really nice: http://shop.portenzo.com/product_p/kindle_3_case.htm . I'm considering it, but it's a little bigger than the Amazon cover, and I worry that the light wood frame would be distracting, since I find the graphite color of the K3 makes it sink away when I'm reading.

I was told the dimensions are 8" x 5.25" x .75".


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

It has a cool book-look to it, I really like the closed cover.  But the frame around the Kindle would drive me nuts; especially since it is in such a contrasting color.  Nope, I wouldn't like it.  I wouldn't like the added size, but the frame is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

We have been talking about a similar case in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40399.0.html

I personally don't get the appeal in this type of case, like I said in the above thread, it looks like a fancy version of the box amazon ships the Kindles in but for some it might be perfect.


----------



## Simbiosis (Oct 30, 2010)

I think that case is awesome!


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

That doesn't look similar; it looks *identical* to the other case.

Wonder if it has the "unique sound channels" of the other case.


----------

